# How do you say it in Greek?



## tsoapm

Hi,

My last request on the subject (after one with no replies - hey ho).

I'm trying to set up a program called Gradint, which creates Pimsleur-style audio ‘lessons’, for learning New Testament Greek vocabulary. I have recordings of the actual vocabulary, but the program can also use recorded voice prompts and the author suggests recording them in the appropriate language, so I'd like to try.

My attempt for this one:
[word]_: how do you say it?_
[word]· πως λεγεται;

Would that work? ‘How is it said?’ I note that if I search for it, various jokes seem to come up. Not the effect I'm hoping for of course.

Thanks.


----------



## dmtrs

I'm not sure I got this.
Do you mean that you give a word (say, in English) and you ask what it's said in ancient Greek? 
And you ask for a written or an oral respond?
Or you ask how it's pronounced?


----------



## tsoapm

The program gives you a word in English (this is all audio-based, so out loud) and then asks you to say the equivalent word in Greek, so also the pronunciation effectively.


----------



## dmtrs

Then, I guess, "Πώς λέγεται;" is OK.
(In modern Greek definitely - the ancients might have preferred "Πώς λέγεις;")


----------



## tsoapm

Ok, thank you. I'll see if I can glean anything about whether to use that second form from my textbooks then.

*Edit:* No, not a clue.


----------



## amslgriffith322

How would I ask, "How do you say ... in Greek?"  Would it be correct to say, "Πώς το λέτε ... στα ελληνικά;"
Thank you!


----------



## Perseas

amslgriffith322 said:


> How would I ask, "How do you say ... in Greek?"  Would it be correct to say, "Πώς το λέτε ... στα ελληνικά;"
> Thank you!


"Πώς (το) λέτε στα ελληνικά 'tomorrow';"
"Πώς θα πούμε στα ελληνικά 'tomorrow';"


----------

